# New England BBQ



## typerhonda (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone know of any New England (especially CT) events upcoming?

Thanks,

JW


----------



## cassio26 (Mar 19, 2016)

It's not until September but Bear's is doing the BBQ Championship again.  September 3-4, 2016

http://www.riverfront.org/events/bears-smokehouse-new-england-bbq-championships


----------

